

Announce: The Haskell 2010 Language Report - dons
http://www.haskell.org/pipermail/haskell/2010-July/022189.html

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Here's a submission of the actual report, instead of a forum talking about the
report:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1490734>

